# Question about employment and unions



## Pief0001 (May 16, 2012)

I just took a test with the local 177 today. I noticed out of all the people taking the test I was the only one not working in the electric trade business. I thought in order to get a jobyou had to be an apprentice first. Should I try talking with companies now to get a job and experience or wait until I get an interview with the committee?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Pief0001 said:


> I just took a test with the local 177 today. I noticed out of all the people taking the test I was the only one not working in the electric trade business. I thought in order to get a jobyou had to be an apprentice first. Should I try talking with companies now to get a job and experience or wait until I get an interview with the committee?


Wait for their referral.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I think the best apprintice is one with little or no trade experience or former military people.
It's more about following instructions and the ability to respect authority.
It's also nice to find people from another trade that are mechanically inclined.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

How is the work outlook in Jax? I've met ALOT of good people out of 177 that haven't worked at home in years. Hopefully there is an abundance of work there for you OR you know what your getting yourself into. Good luck to you.


----------



## Pief0001 (May 16, 2012)

Thank you for the information, I will just wait it out to hear back from them. 


I just did not know what to do, when I was the only one in the testing center not working for an electrical contractor and thought if there was something else I should be doing. 

I do not know how the work outlook is for Jax but I know what I am getting into and I know it is the right choice for me


----------

